# Word of the Day:  Gnarly



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2022)

gnarl·y
/ˈnärlē/

_adjective_

1.
gnarled.
"twisted trees and gnarly roots"


2.
INFORMAL•NORTH AMERICAN
difficult, dangerous, or challenging.
"she battled through the gnarly first sequence"


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 2, 2022)

After a ten hour economy class flight, both my legs and hair were quite gnarly!


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 2, 2022)

It's also a surfer term- not sure if it's still in use... 

Woh, look at those tubular waves, gnarly, dude!


----------



## Mizmo (Jul 2, 2022)

Poor kitty was caught in gnarly branches of the tree.


----------



## Jace (Jul 2, 2022)

If arthritis "sets in"...fingers can become_ gnarly! _


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2022)

Jace said:


> If arthritis "sets in"...fingers can become_ gnarly! _


Yes, some of mine have become just that.  Bones protruding way out then in.  Yeesh.


----------



## David777 (Jul 2, 2022)

Sierra juniper species are our *gnarliest* tree species.


----------



## Jace (Jul 2, 2022)

Wow!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 2, 2022)

I remember, back in the 60's and 70's hearing "gnarly to max!".


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Jace (Jul 2, 2022)

O M G....Double WOW!  No!  WOW!  WOW!  WOW!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2022)

Trying to get to the root of a _gnarly _problem, may prove time-consuming and exhaustive.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 2, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> gnarl·y


Kind of describes how I feel this evening.  Not a good thing.  I think maybe it's yesterday's shingle shot...


----------



## RubyK (Jul 2, 2022)

There is a gnarly tree in Jerusalem that is 400 yrs. old!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 2, 2022)

"His fingers were gnarly & bent".


----------



## David777 (Jul 2, 2022)

In the White Mountains at 10k+, ancient bristlecone pine upturned stump rock hard *gnarly *wood full of pitch, with the Sierra Nevada 30+ miles distant across the 4.2k elevation Owens Valley with snowy peaks 12k to 14k. The peak in the background framed at left between roots is 13986 foot Mt. Humphreys.  Note the foreground dark brownish purple Cambrian Period metasedimentary rock with orange lichen.


----------

